# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Moby Lines

## raflucgr

Pics of Moby Freedom

1.Genova on 31/10/2006
2.Genova on 11/04/2007 (seen from La Superba).

Lucas

----------


## raflucgr

Moby Ale in Genova on 22/02/08.

Lucas

----------


## vinman

Aς δούμε απο το αρχείο μου και μία μπροσούρα της Moby lines απο το μακρινό 1993....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15039

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15040

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15041

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15042

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15043

----------


## Νaval22

Το vera είναι στη φωτογραφια? η κανενα αδερφακι του,πάντως φαίνεται τρομερα διαφορετικο και συμπαθητικο ασπρο και χωρίς αυτα τα πανασχημα sponson

----------


## esperos

Αδελφάκι  του  είναι  Στέφανε.

----------


## manolis m.

sTEFANE AMA TO DEIS KALITERA EXEI SPONSON ALLA PIO PRIMA SE SXESI ME TO SARDINIA VERA!!

----------


## DimitrisT

M/S Bastia...........

----------


## BOBKING

Σύμφωνα με επίσημες πληροφορίες ο γνωστός κολοσσός Moby Lines και η γνωστή Grandi Navi Veloci προχωρούν σε παραγγελία 4 νεότευκτων μαζί στο ναυπηγείο Guangzhou της Κίνας με χωρητικότητες 2.500 επιβατών και 3.500 συνολικών μέτρων και θα κοστίσουν συνολικά γύρω στα 500.000.000 μισό δις δολάρια. Εδώ το πλήρες άρθρο  http://www.ship2shore.it/it/shipping...cina_64078.htm

----------

